# Trevor - neutered male guinea pig - Surrey



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Trevor 
DOB: Jan 2015

This is Trevor, a neutered, male Rex guinea pig who is looking for a home with a female guinea pig (or more) for company.

He has come to us because the previous owners got a new puppy, and when they let Trevor out with the puppy, the young dog would jump on him. Luckily Trevor isn't injured and is a happy, squeaky little boy.



We ask for a minimum donation of £15. 
Located in Old Coulsdon, Surrey

Furry Friends 
[email protected]
0751 568 4921 
www.furryfriendsrescue.co.uk


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Trevor is now reserved


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Trevor has gone to a new home


----------

